# CPC Looking for remote position 15+yrs exp



## amrb136 (Jan 15, 2012)

Multispecialty experienced CPC with over 15 years experience looking for a remote coding position.


Ann Blanchard, CPC
136 Prospect Avenue
Gloversville, NY 12078
(518) 725-2132
ablanchard631@gmail.com

CAREER OBJECTIVE:
	Looking for a remote position as a Certified Professional Coder where my skills 
	and knowledge can be utilized to the fullest

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS:
	Certified Professional Coder (AAPC) with over 15 years experience as a medical 
	coding and billing professional
	References used for coding include CPT-4, ICD-9-CM, and HCPCS
	Perform coding and billing for multispecialties: Pediatrics, OBGYN, General 
	surgery, ENT, Anesthesiology and Family Practice

EXPERIENCE:

Medical Coding and Billing Specialist
Nathan Littauer Primary Care Center
Gloversville, NY
2007-present

	Code ICD-9 and CPT for inpatient and outpatient services
Post insurance payments, work denials and research claims for non-payment by 
	resubmitting or appealing
	Effectively manage aging reports
	Provide coding and documentation advice to the billing staff, clinical and
	professional staff
Handle incoming patient billing calls
	Maintain vaccine cost/reimbursement file

Medical Coder/Biller
Jeffrey Gardner, MD
Johnstown, NY
2004-2006

	Code ICD-9 and CPT-4 for all inpatient and outpatient services
	Submit electronic and paper claims to insurance companies
	Accurately post insurance and patient payments
	Follow up on insurance denials




Medical Billing/Reception
Bradley H. Paddock, MD
Gloversville, NY 
1993-2004

	Responsible for checking in patients, registration of patients and processing of 	patient charts
 	Reviewed patient registration forms for accuracy and completeness
	Handled questions on insurance verification and benefits
	Answered and resolved patient billing inquiries
	Submitted electronic claims and retrieved remittance reports
	Accurately coded and posted daily office charges, including hospital charges
	Post insurance payments, research and resolve incorrect payments and EOB 	rejections

HEALTHCARE CERTIFICATIONS:

	Certificate- Certified Physician Coder, American Academy of Professional 	Coders

EDUCATION:

	American Academy of Professional Coders: Bryant and Stratton College, 	Certified Professional class and exam; Passed CPC exam 2003

	Gloversville High School; Gloversville, NY
	Graduated 1983


----------

